# Anyone heard of this official JB update?!



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

http://briefmobile.com/galaxy-s-iii-jelly-bean-update-coming-on-august-29

Not even sure if the Site is credible, please be gentle


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmmm. I read some other rumor on more credible sites that had the exact same story, except it was for the galaxy S2.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Unless you are an i9300 user this does not apply to you is my understanding.


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

Also saw this yesterday...

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-II-image-leaks-Jelly-Bean-coming-to-Galaxy-S-III-on-August-29th_id33275


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

saw this today http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/15/video-official-touchwizd-jelly-bean-leaked-up-and-running-on-samsung-galaxy-siii/
i know its not for our versions yet, but im hoping it could help with the development issues on cm10 and aokp and other aosp roms. :crosses fingers:


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nvm, too much switching between GNex & S3 forums.

Edit: Good thing I bought an i9300


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Nvm, too much switching between GNex & S3 forums.
> 
> Edit: Good thing I bought an i9300


I lost track and didn't see an update. Is it safe to assume your GSM SGS3 was not hard bricked and is now back to normal? If so, good deal.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope that it can be picked apart and used to create something for us!​


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

landshark said:


> I lost track and didn't see an update. Is it safe to assume your GSM SGS3 was not hard bricked and is now back to normal? If so, good deal.
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


It was the GSM GNex that definitely hard bricked. Wouldn't turn on, no fastboot, no download mode & a jig didn't help. Had to get a replacement & that had data drops like crazy. So I bought the International S3.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> It was the GSM GNex that definitely hard bricked. Wouldn't turn on, no fastboot, no download mode & a jig didn't help. Had to get a replacement & that had data drops like crazy. So I bought the International S3.


Sorry to hear about your GNex. Hope you enjoy the SGS3


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

brkshr said:


> It was the GSM GNex that definitely hard bricked. Wouldn't turn on, no fastboot, no download mode & a jig didn't help. Had to get a replacement & that had data drops like crazy. So I bought the International S3.


Nice to see a familiar face from the GNex over here. I'm on the d2vzw, though. Excited to see what we get now with an open bootloader! I'm enjoying what I've got now with my S3, so I hope you enjoy yours too.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Nice to see a familiar face from the GNex over here. I'm on the d2vzw, though. Excited to see what we get now with an open bootloader! I'm enjoying what I've got now with my S3, so I hope you enjoy yours too.


Likewise! Definitely liking my S3. I'm glad to hear that the VZW bootloader was unlocked too. Hopefully, all S3s will benefit, because there are a lot of good devs on VZW.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Likewise! Definitely liking my S3. I'm glad to hear that the VZW bootloader was unlocked too. Hopefully, all S3s will benefit, because there are a lot of good devs on VZW.


Very true. I was quite pleased with the support the device had already garnered while still being locked down. 'Tis about to get REAL though.


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

rootzwiki.com/topic/32443-samsung-galaxy-s3-jelly-bean-update-demo-gt-i9300/ this is the update demo 
on my sgs 3 whit the demo


----------

